# Sick goats - Penicillin Orally?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, I've read off and on that you can give PenG orally, but injection is obviously preferred. 
There are a few not feeling well, I think it has stemmed from crazy weather, and a really bad thunderstorm we got caught in a few nights ago when trying to leave the county fair, it was a scary storm, and goats got wet from water coming in from the open slots on the sides of the trailer.

The ones I know aren't feeling well are getting PenG injected <I put 2 with mild symptoms on LA200>. I'd like to start a few others on PenG as a precaution, but I'd like to do it orally. Plus I am nearly out of needles and have to order a box.

If I give it orally would it be the same dose as I'd use if I were giving it injected?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not give it orally. The way they process food, you will not get much antibiotic where it needs to go.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen, that's what I was wondering. 

The good news is, most seem fine, not as bad as I was thinking - the one who was sick yesterday is already doing really well, so now it's a doe with a bit of a cough, and just the wether who is scouring and miserable.

It was absolutely miserable outside today, 90 degrees but heat index with humidity has been around 100+, very hot. 

We'll only treat the ones who are on PenG or LA200 for now, and add in any others as they need it. I'm just praying nobody else needs it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try some Vet Rx. That usually helps the mild stuff and you put it up their nose.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good advice!!

daily B complex while they are feeling down can be very helpful and maybe all they need....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and very good advice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well I think we have a virus of some kind  

The buck who was sick seems to be bouncing back now, the doe still iffy, but I think giving her LA200 really helped. The wether is fine again. 

But today another doe was scouring, one of the other wether's doesn't act like he feels good, and yesterday a different buck seemed so/so. 

We'll let this run it's course, and unless they get really bad, then I am hoping no medication. 
I'm guessing handling them, feed/water/hay contamination is probably the cause. I'm going to have my kids wash everything once a day.


----------

